# Gedichte aus Dubai



## A John (19 Juli 2008)

Die Gedichteseite, die ihren Besuchern eine Datei namens "Gedichte.exe" unterschieben möchte, wird von der Firma W** Cont*** mit Sitz im fernen Dubai betrieben. Auch "Gedichte.exe" verlangt vor der Installation die Zustimmung zu Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.


> "Die Software verfügt über Nutzungsbedingungen die Regeln, das es sich weder um einen bösen Virus noch um eine kostenpflichtige Einwahlsoftware handelt", heißt es hier - *Rechtschreibfehler inklusive*.


An wen erinnert mich das nur?  	:unbekannt:


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gedichte aus Dubai*



> Der Kreis schließt sich in Hameln


So ist das. Hoffentlich erwischt die mal jemand an den Hammelbeinen.


----------



## bernhard (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gedichte aus Dubai*

Hier geht es lang ...


----------



## A John (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gedichte aus Dubai*



bernhard schrieb:


> Hier geht es lang ...





			
				Nutzlosseite schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Software wurde in Deutschland entwickelt. Die Software verfügt über Nutzungsbedingungen die Regeln, das es sich weder um einen bösen Virus noch um eine kostenpflichtige Einwahlsoftware handelt.


Und schon wieder: An wen erinnert mich das nur? Ich glaub, ich hör ein (Domain)Engelein singen.  000
*UPDATE:*
Wenn ich auf der Seite auf irgendeinen Städtenamen klicke (z.B. München), passiert folgendes:







rax:


----------



## dvill (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gedichte aus Dubai*



A John schrieb:


> An wen erinnert mich das nur?


Erinnern schon, mehr nicht. Schlecht schreiben konnten alle Dialeristen gut. Sonst hätten sie auch was Anständiges werden können.

Da gab es mal einen Güllekutscher. Der hat dann einen Ex-Kollegen als Laufburschen beschäftigt. Der war immer schon "innovativ". Jedenfalls fällt mir das dazu ein.


----------



## bernhard (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Gedichte aus Dubai*

Die Malware-Scanner machen Fortschritte, aber es gibt noch Lücken:

Virustotal. MD5: 14b39df226bc915436d95fbfb330757f Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.cmo probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus Trojan.Generic.359311


----------

